# Almond "patches"



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

In year's past I got rid of any of my almond rollers with large color patches since it detracts from the overall almond presentation. this year I held onto a couple to breed from just to see what develops. Here's an almond cock and hen and 2 shots of their one young, interesting coloration and expansion of the patch area in the young as compared with the hen. Raised in individual breeding pen.

Link


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Other wing*

Here's the young's other wing.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I am not sure but that looks Normal for Almond. Dave


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The cock photo is not bad for a "classic" almond color, could use some more color and break in the tail. The break should be evenly distributed unlike the hen and the young bird with the large patches of ground or other colors.

Link


----------

